# My New PHONE



## ray188 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Mike (Mar 25, 2019)

Nothing there Ray, if you have put images, they 
are not showing.

Mike.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Ray,I don't see the pictures either Sue


----------



## Keesha (Mar 25, 2019)

Use the framed tree icon. Select your photos and click upload.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2019)

Ray, I put in a photo for you....that's a new phone that I can master.


----------



## ray188 (Mar 25, 2019)

As "The King" said - "Thank you, thank you very much".


----------



## Falcon (Mar 25, 2019)

I see it  RAY.    Wish I  had  one like it now.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 25, 2019)

:lofl:
That was funny.


----------



## oldman (Mar 26, 2019)

Ask a kid today what it is. I asked my 13 y/o Grandson what it was when I showed him your picture. He goes, “Maybe a phone?” I think it was a lucky guess on his part.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 26, 2019)

I remember seeing an article online about two college aged boys and their experience TRYING to use this kind of phone. The look on their faces, in the picture of them standing on each side of the phone, was absolutely hysterical! The pretty much knew what it was, but had absoluely no idea how to use it. "How do you make a call?", one of them asked. When told how to dial the number, for the higher numbers, they wouldn't bring the dial all the way around to the "stop".


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2019)

Hooray!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 26, 2019)

My mom got me a phone for my bedroom on my 16th birthday exactly like the one in the picture and I was thrilled.


----------



## IKE (Mar 27, 2019)

Rotary dial cell phones are pretty popular with us old farts.......


----------



## ray188 (Mar 27, 2019)

IKE said:


> Rotary dial cell phones are pretty popular with us old farts.......



It's about time technology caught up with us.


----------



## Chucktin (Mar 28, 2019)

I don't miss them one bit.


----------

